# testing SW with panny DMP-BD55



## fibreKid (Apr 20, 2006)

I noticed yesterday that my SW never came on while watching WWZ at a fairly high volume and usually helicopter scenes are pretty good for a decent base thump. My BD55 is connected to my Denon 3805 via 6 rca cables for 5.1. I have a Denon 5900 DVD player connected to the AVR via a Denon link cable and another Panny 5 DVD player connected optical link. I pulled out a CD with 16, 20, 25, 31.5 ... test tones and verified with my radio shack sound meter that the sub works fine using denon link and optical both digital connections to the AVR. I noticed that when playing the lower tones via analog 5.1 small amounts of base could be measured coming from the front left and right speakers and of course the levels came up as the frequency increased. While doing this the SW was always dead. I'm assuming I've got good cables and can test those in a bit but I am thinking either the analog SW out channel in the BD55 is dead or the SW input on my AVR is dead. I have easy access to the back side of the blue ray player (bd55) but getting behind the AVR can take about 60 minutes to break it down.
Would I be able to swap the rca cable connections on the bd55 between the SW and the right channel and run the same low freq test tones without risk of damaging the AVR? If I can and I can measure test tones from the sub I can rule out the AVR SW input circuit.
The AVR analog inputs are all preamp level.

Thanks much
-john


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Whatever is easier . I would go directly from the SUB OUT of the BD55 to the input on the sub


----------



## fibreKid (Apr 20, 2006)

Thank you!!


----------



## fibreKid (Apr 20, 2006)

I was able to swap the cables and verify that the AVR was working. I tried a DVD version of Polar Express about 5:30 into the movie when the train pulls in. I noticed that the sub came on but I had to turn up the volume a bit, I then tried the BluRay version and the sub never came on. I was told that the LFE for ext out on BD players may be 10 DB low and I should adjust for it on the AVR input settings.
I increased the sub input by 10 db and now when playing the BluRay version the sub comes on and pretty much matches the digital inputs. I say pretty much because I didn't test with my sound meter. The room is rockin! :T

The sub still doesn't come on with the stereo test tones but I can live with that, I'll play music via the DVD5900.

Thanks much,
-john


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

On your AVR under SPEAKER CONFIG .. go you have them as LARGE or SMALL ?


----------



## fibreKid (Apr 20, 2006)

Hello;

Speakers all set to small. Crossover on AVR set to 80.

-john


----------

